# West German Working line?



## FredsPerson (Aug 11, 2014)

Hi I am new to this forum so please bear with me  . 

I have a 9 year old german shepherd that I love to death. I have owned her since she was 2. I am also considering getting another quite soon. I have never really given my dog's pedigree much thought before now and I am trying to learn all the information about the different lines and such. I do not have her pedigree because I adopted her from a friend whose kids are allergic to her and it didn't matter at the time. I do know her breeder though. I looked at their website but I didn't seem to provide much information about their dog's lines. Could anyone hear look at my dog and see what line she could be from. I don't think she is from a show line of any sort and my best guess is west german working line.

I will also try to get a picture of her standing up. Here is the website of here breeder. Silver Mountain Shepherds


----------



## FredsPerson (Aug 11, 2014)

Also I forgot to ask, is there a way I can get her pedigree? Should I contact her breeder? I did not buy her from them so I don't know how that would work.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

looking at their website - it is impossible to tell what direction they are going or have gone. Breeding dogs with light pigment, whites, blacks, and black and tans. Only candid photos - mostly of muddy dirty dogs - with only a few registered names cited. One thing I did see, and it is disturbing, is that they state their breeding dogs are OFA certified. Seeing breeding stock with their kennel name, I did an OFA search and only ONE dog comes with their kennel name...and the dog is moderately dysplastic, and neither parent was OFA certified of that dog. So they are not truthful about this, which is so so so easy to check.

Integrity means alot to me. Breeding this many dogs - as shown by the numbers of breeding dogs they post - is going to get a range of temperaments and health. Obviously, your dog is wonderful and you love her....and that is great, you got a winning lottery ticket!!!! But without consistency in blood lines, health testing and true information, I would not support anyone wanting to buy a puppy without seeing alot of substaniate-able documentation on the parents.

Lee


----------



## FredsPerson (Aug 11, 2014)

Thanks for the reply. I was kind of thinking the same thing while looking on their site. I am not really considering getting a puppy from them.


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

You cant really tell what lines just by looking. Some yes, but not all. Your dog actually looks better than the dogs they have. Are you sure that is where your dog came from?


----------



## FredsPerson (Aug 11, 2014)

dawnandjr said:


> You cant really tell what lines just by looking. Some yes, but not all. Your dog actually looks better than the dogs they have. Are you sure that is where your dog came from?



Thanks.  Actually I am not 100%. I think I have her pedigree but I have misplaced it. That is where her previous owner said she is from but I don't have any papers confirming it.


----------

